

Nick Bradbury: Android Apps Shouldn't Be Crappy Clones of iPhone Apps - breischl
http://nick.typepad.com/blog/2012/05/android-apps-shouldnt-be-crappy-clones-of-iphone-apps.html

======
rozap
Everyone knows this, the problem is that very few devs straddle the
iOS/Android fence, and therefore are more familiar with one platform than the
other. While most devs might know that conventions are supposed to be
different, few have a deeper understanding of what is necessary for actually
implementing each. Someone who truly understands both platforms and treats
them accordingly is quite rare.

------
michaelpinto
...well then give me the hardware or some unique OS feature set to exploit!
Right now I'm doing a quickie hello world app which will be a simple
multimedia book for a tablet. Just putting the specs of the most recent iPad
side-by-side with a Kindle Fire is just depressing.

Or even if the feature sets are pretty much the same focus on ease of use for
getting my foot in the door. For example why isn't there something like
HyperCard so non-programmers can create apps for Android? Not for nothing
Visual Basic had a huge impact on making Windows a standard for inhouse IT
dev.

~~~
rodh257
Google released App Inventor for this purpose, don't know how good it is
though. Now maintained by MIT: <http://www.appinventor.mit.edu/>
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Google_App_Inventor>

~~~
michaelpinto
App Inventor looks cool -- but in terms of interface and usability it just
isn't HyperCard. It's honestly amazing to me that since 1987 nothing much has
come out to top it in terms of ease of use. I really LOVED that program...

